# Automatic rear spoiler



## JonnyCeeTT (Feb 28, 2020)

Good Morning All,
I have a MK3 with automatic raising rear spoiler that seems to have lost its 'automatic' operation.
I can raise and lower it manually via the dash switch, no problem and set that way will retract when the car is stopped and ignition off.
Just wondering if there is reset function similar to electric windows max up and max down as on most cars?
Still under warranty, but would prefer to tackle this myself if possible.
Many thanks in advance.


----------



## ChesterUK (Dec 22, 2019)

Seriously!?! I would love to have this issue! I was hoping it could be coded with OBDeleven but unsure.


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

It should reset on start up as if you have it up and then start the car it will pop back down

Have you gone on the motorway then going over (60 is it?) and it doesn't come up?


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

wlondoner said:


> It should reset on start up as if you have it up and then start the car it will pop back down
> 
> Have you gone on the motorway then going over (60 is it?) and it doesn't come up?


Comes up at 78mph, strange as that's 8mph over the limit :roll:


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

Right? I won't comment the percent of my driving that occurs with the spoiler up haha.

Just a note on the manual operation, if you put the spoiler up manually with the car stationary, you have to hold the button to put it back down (in case someone's kid has their hand in it, it'll stop right away). It'll retract on its own if you go back below 50 MPH normally while driving (the assumption being that if a kid has their hand in the spoiler when it's going down at 50 MPH, you have bigger problems).


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

macaddict111 said:


> Right? I won't comment the percent of my driving that occurs with the spoiler up haha.
> 
> Just a note on the manual operation, if you put the spoiler up manually with the car stationary, you have to hold the button to put it back down (in case someone's kid has their hand in it, it'll stop right away). It'll retract on its own if you go back below 50 MPH normally while driving (the assumption being that if a kid has their hand in the spoiler when it's going down at 50 MPH, you have bigger problems).


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JonnyCeeTT (Feb 28, 2020)

To all those interested.....

Rather embarrassing really as dealer mechanic went on test drive yesterday and sure enough spoiler popped up at 75/78mph!
The handbook said 60mph or 100ks. Also apparently, not adjustable either.
Bit of a give away to the feds I suppose and also means I've not been enjoying myself!
Case closed really, so thankyou for your responses.
Have fun.


----------



## ChesterUK (Dec 22, 2019)

For me it's that it doesn't stay deployed. If I manually activate it, increase speed to 60, it automatically retracts when slowing down again.

The fact that it deploys at 78 is inmaterial  :roll:


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

JonnyCeeTT said:


> To all those interested.....
> 
> Rather embarrassing really as dealer mechanic went on test drive yesterday and sure enough spoiler popped up at 75/78mph!
> The handbook said 60mph or 100ks. Also apparently, not adjustable either.
> ...


Odd. The manual for my 2018 TTS says that (in automatic mode) it activates at 120 km/hr (74.6 mph) and retracts when you drop below 80 km/hr (49.7 mph). I remember testing it a while ago and those figures seemed pretty accurate.

Its a bit ironic that the OP has a situation that most would prefer (manual mode only)...


----------

